
Vim Text Editor is still most widely used, here is how I set it up - timeoffts
https://medium.com/@zafarsaleem/how-i-setup-my-vim-as-modern-text-editor-41a93ca4c7a8
======
jackhalford
Some notes on the setup, ctrl-P and command-T are nicely replaced by fzf
nowadays.

I also believe plugins like nerdtree are not alined with the "vim way" of
doing things. If you're trying to recreate an IDE you're pulling in the wrong
direction. I've found, after some getting used to that having the project tree
always visible on the right side is actually not a necessity so there's some
valuable horizontal screen real estate to gain here! Have a nice vim voyage

edit: typos

~~~
mythrwy
Project tree is on the left not right side (for me) and can be toggled on and
off. No sense in making things more difficult for some idea of purity but I
always like seeing the way others do things because sometimes there are gold
nuggets.

------
timonoko
No thank you. It was possible to live vim-free for 30 years. Around 2010
Android phones were so shitty that in Busybox the only viable option was vi.
From 2015 onwards you could continue your vim-free life again. But then
installing emacs was hard work. Nowadays you can install emacs from regular
pkg-management in termux.

~~~
jackhalford
yes, vim is entirely optional software, nobody is arguing that.

